# 8 Month Old GSD Mouthing a Kitten?



## Kittydahl (May 7, 2015)

We have an 8 month old GSD puppy who is active and well socialized. We just rescued a very young kitten. We were told she is 2 months, but she may be younger. Our puppy tries to play with her and we correct him when he's too rough. He has never really "mouthed" after we taught him not to nip. However, he has started not only licking our tiny cat, but also putting his whole mouth around her neck, head, tail, back, paw. He doesn't bite down, but it's very alarming. We correct him every time he does it, but he keeps doing it. The kitten doesn't seem to mind, and in some cases, she just purrs or flops down on her back to play. 

Other than this behavior and playing too rough sometimes, he is very sweet to her. How worried do we need to be about this behavior? This is the first time we've owned a GSD. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm the minority here and I know I'll be contradicted... but I have found that really you can only use your discretion. Gunther does these things to Cleo cat. I used to find it alarming because people on here would say the dog will kill the cat. It has been almost 2 years now and Gunther has never accidentally or otherwise hurt the cat. I watch her sitting in a window and Gunther will be next to her. She leans herself into his mouth and rubs her head all over his mouth and he licks her. She comes out all slobbery and wet and acting ticked off, then shakes herself off and goes back for more loving. Watch your animals and decide for yourself if this is dangerous. Don't assume either that it is or isn't, use your common sense and discretion.


----------



## Mumma1 (Jan 26, 2015)

My first German Shepherd Sage and my love bug cat Sam used to do this all the time. She would nibble up his spine like she was flea-ing him, then take his whole head in her jaws. She never once bit down. It used to really alarm guests, and the first time I saw it, I freaked out too, but Sam honestly loved it. I wouldn't have believed it myself if I hadn't seen it for years and years. But then again, Sam was a full grown BIG male feline, not a delicate tiny kitten. I'd keep an eye on the cat to make sure it was 100% comfortable all the time.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I guess I am not in the majority here. I do not allow the dog to mouth a cat or kitten this way. I do not allow the dogs/pups to actively try to engage teh cat, bark at or chase a cat. There are corrections, firm corrections, firmer corrections and finally a few "come to Jesus" corrections....my 10 week old is fascinated by cats, wants to play and sit by them...if they are out of reach, she is frustrated and escalates her behavior. Now she is being firmly corrected by scruffing, loud firm reprimands and removal of her body to an acceptable place in the house (on a dog bed)....I have cats who will curl up in an open crate next to my 11.5 year old and do not want to be harassed by a puppy.. they will sleep happily near a calm puppy....that is my goal.

Lee


----------



## Kittydahl (May 7, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for sharing your responses and experiences. We are monitoring them and so far they are very loving to each other. We are teaching Boss that mouthing is bad, but she still doesn't seem to mind. It is nice knowing others have seen this and it isn't necessarily aggressive behavior. Thank you all again :3


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

It really is all about your discretion, as I said already. For example, I don't let Gunther run around and chase the cats to get his loving on. Sometimes Gunther will be sleeping and Cleo will go up to him for licks. Sometimes she's the one sleeping and he'll hop up on the couch and plop his head next to her and lick her. If she growls and moves I tell him to stop. If she growls but leans into it, I leave them be. He never does any of this with the other cat, he knows it wouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm going to own up to a mistake I made with a cat we used to have. My puppy has only ever wanted to be friends with our cats. She LOVES cats and has made friends with dog-friendly cats while on walks. Ours want nothing to do with her.

One of the funniest things I've ever seen was when things were suspiciously quiet, and I walked up on the puppy licking (grooming?) the orange cat. He sat there looking more and more offended but he didn't leave. I probably should have rescued him but I was laughing too hard to do anything else.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cat dog threads, essays and advise can be found here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/6715746-post2.html

In general I say there is only one rule in Cat/Dog relationships...the Dog "NEVER' chases the cat! 

In general, it does not sound like your dog is violating that rule?? It's certainly an odd relationship and if your uncomfortable with it...then it needs to stop.

My rule of thumb, is that as long as the Cat is free to disengage it's good. If the Dog is laying down and the Cat approaches him to "play" and that is how they play??

I'd most likely let it go myself Cats play with prey...dogs don't.


----------



## gsgrandma (Jun 21, 2015)

*I'm really nervous!*

My grown son has a 5 mo old GS mix and a 4 mo old kitten. The dog places her mouth around the kittens head and carries him around in her mouth. The kitten is limp when this happens, and his tail is waving back and forth and his ears are back. This does not look like a good situation to me. They've been together for three weeks.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine 'grooms' our cats with his front teeth, kinda nibbles on them. They don't complain, but eventually he gets a little too carried away with it. So I have to shush him away when they complain...plus, I think they hate getting covered in his slobber.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

My girl plays with the kittens, which I allow. She's very gentle with them, which I'm happy to report is something I didn't even have to teach her. I'm _guessing_ it's because she grew up with the kittens, so she's used to playing with them, and how fragile they are compared to her giant-ness.

She does get a bit worked up sometimes, though, and does the neck thing. One time I even caught her trying to pull Robin (her kitty bff) off the cat tree by the hair on his neck, which I quickly corrected.

I'm kind in the middle, I guess. I allow a bit of mild mouthing, licking, etc. as long as she's as gentle as possible, and the kittens are okay with it. She loves other animals (and I do mean LOVES.. she's a bit too social sometimes) and is great about playing "nice", so I allow her the freedom to interact with them under my supervision, and while following my rules.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It seems like only yesterday (it WAS yesterday), that my now 2 year old GSD was corrected for playing with the cat. He jumped at her in a play bow, which isn't bad, but is too rough, considering she only weighs 7 lbs (fluffy Persian). He got a firm NO! and I walked him by his scruff to his bed and he had to stay for a bit until released. Usually only doing that once reminds him 'oh yeah' not a good idea. If she approaches him, I give a little more leeway, but never chasing and never an open mouth.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Augustine said:


> She does get a bit worked up sometimes, though, and does the neck thing. One time I even caught her trying to pull Robin (her kitty bff) off the cat tree by the hair on his neck,
> I


Yeah that is a new one on me, and yeah pulling the kitty off the tree is a bit much! 

So with 'unusual" cat dogs relationships you need to be flexible. And "some" cats are kinda "nutty!" As long as the cat can disengage, and seems to enjoy the unusual play styles??

You need to use your best judgement.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Our dogs and cats do not interact, at all! Simple enough since the cats are barn cats!
As long as you are fine with the dog accidentally killing the kitten, allow the mouthing.
I think dogs are smart enough to be taught limits and be expected to obey! 
My limit would be, no mouth or teeth on the kitten!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

SkoobyDoo said:


> I think dogs are smart enough to be taught limits and be expected to obey!
> My limit would be, no mouth or teeth on the kitten!


So I'm guessing your saying the dogs and casts don't share the household and the dogs still don't chase the cats??

That's pretty impressive! The dogs mouthing the cats...yep a bit much but some cats/kittens are kind of "nutty!"


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

First, he shows great bite inhibition. Second: by correcting him, he learns to do whatever he had in mind when you are not there. So I would let them be together only when you can oversee it. And don't de-claw the cat! Give the dog plenty of exercise and chew toys.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Just supervise them and separate them when your gone.. Just because someone who knows someone who's kitten was killed by their dog, doesn't mean your dog is going to accidentally or purposely kill your kitten. The kitten is only going to get bigger, and when the dog pisses it off, it will react, and you will hear lots of yelping. If my cat wanted to hurt Bear, I know he could. He could shred him to pieces before Bear knew what was going on. He is the meanest cat I have ever encountered, but yet lets Bear run over top of him and step on him and bite him and pull his tail.. Yes, Bear pulls the cats tail.. I separate them when Bear gets a little rough, vet bills are expensive. They have to learn to live in harmony eventually.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm unfortunately the best way to tell if this is a problem is through experience, with cats and dogs living together! But you have to start somewhere.

I have always had multiple cats and kittens so I have never had a dog/kitten behaving the way you describe? But....my cats had each other to play rough and tumble with so the dogs were just sleeping buddies!

I don't see any red flags (the mouthing is a bit much) but if the cat is good with it..that is a bit different! You can have the dog only interact with the kitten when the dog is down. No chasing is the only rule, I enforce. The cat has to be free to disengage if he chooses! 

The kitten sounds like he views the dog as a big kitten and the dog views the kitten as a small puppy! So monitor them and an easy or no if it gets too wild!

It's a judgement call! One kitten and a young dog are a bit different than the norm.You would have to spend as much time "stopping" the kitten from interacting with the dog as you do working with the dog!

I'm not sure that is what you want?? Post a video clip of there interaction if you can?? This is not a straightforward situation...shades of grey here as it were.


----------

